# Maintainership of my ports



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 15, 2009)

I would like to keep maintaining these ports, but unfortunately I haven't had the time in the last few months. And not having a X11-enabled FreeBSD machine installed doesn't help either...

I thought about it during the last week, and will resign the maintainership of all my ports in the coming weeks, (For a few ports I have a few changes/updates in the pipeline I would like to finish).

--

For reference a list of ports I maintain:

audio/csound
audio/mpdscribble
deskutils/zorro
devel/cdialog
devel/clanlib
devel/clig
devel/p5-Config-ApacheFormat
devel/pear-XML_Tree
editors/e93
editors/vigor
emulators/catapult
games/avanor
games/crimson
games/super_methane_brothers
games/trophy
games/wrogue
graphics/geeqie
graphics/gsculpt
graphics/pqiv
graphics/qiv
irc/tkirc
math/add
math/mpexpr
misc/ewipe
misc/freeguide
misc/tkregexp
print/scribus
sysutils/bashburn
sysutils/daa2iso
sysutils/mybashburn
sysutils/uif2iso
textproc/cost
x11-fm/gprename
x11-fm/pcmanfm
x11-fm/xfe
x11-wm/pekwm
x11/grabc
x11/xrsi


----------

